

Help Adam Carolla fight Patent Trolls - olegious
http://fundanything.com/en/campaigns/patenttroll

======
a3voices
It's amusing because Adam Carolla doesn't need funding to do it.

~~~
dllthomas
If his networth is in fact ~$15m as claimed by [1], I'm not sure that's true.

[1] [http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-
celebrities/richest...](http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-
celebrities/richest-comedians/adam-carolla-net-wort)

------
anigbrowl
Neat self-promotion gimmick.

